
The Makers of Modular - mrspin
https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/28/meet-the-makers-of-modular/
======
bouvin
If anyone's interest is piqued (and who here wouldn't want to twiddle those
knobs and sliders?), the excellent (and active) VCV Rack offers an OS software
alternative with both free and paid modules available:
[https://vcvrack.com](https://vcvrack.com)

It has also recently become available on iPad:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mirack/id1468259834](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mirack/id1468259834)

It is not the same experience as touching real hardware, but it can be a
stepping stone without incurring the expense of an actual modular system.

~~~
vortico
Note that miRack is unaffiliated with VCV and is a third-party fork of an old
2017 version. None of the VCV plugins from 2018-2019 are available for it.

~~~
filoeleven
It looks like the app makers have to port over the plugins that are available
in the app too, so older ones may not be available either. At least that’s
what the App Store text leads me to think.

Still, as someone who’s very interested in getting into modular, $8 for a few
hundred modules that I can use with my other iOS audio apps is a great deal! I
expect to lose track of time very soon...

------
wdfx
I've recently completed my own semi-modular synth build, having deemed buying
eurorack both too expensive and too easy:
[https://photos.app.goo.gl/YDSY4Wo34hvZuDJT6](https://photos.app.goo.gl/YDSY4Wo34hvZuDJT6)

